# Transfert de photos QuickTake



## woz86 (20 Octobre 2021)

J’ai voulu transférer les photos de mon appareil photo QuickTake 150 sur mon Macintosh Quadra 700 sur lequel j’ai installé le logiciel, mais j’ai une erreur.






Est-ce que quelqu’un connaîtrait la procédure a suivre ? Je n’ai peut-être pas fait comme il fallait.
Après l’appareil photo fonctionne, car j’ai fait le test de prénom une photo, mais j’aimerais le vider.

Merci ;-)


----------



## dandu (20 Octobre 2021)

Alors, le message, ça se règle dans les préférences régionales.

Perso, le 150, j'utilise Windows XP (en machine virtuelle), ça marche bien et c'est plus simple. Sinon, j'avais eu un souci de RAM aussi : t'en as combien ? J'avais testé avec une machine remplie de RAM et ça déconnait, sur un autre avec 96 Mo, ça passait.


----------



## gpbonneau (20 Octobre 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Perso, le 150, j'utilise Windows XP (en machine virtuelle), ça marche bien et c'est plus simple. Sinon, j'avais eu un souci de RAM aussi : t'en as combien ? J'avais testé avec une machine remplie de RAM et ça déconnait, sur un autre avec 96 Mo, ça passait.


J'utilise Photoflash sur PowerPC (un 7100 en Système 8), je trouve que ça marche beaucoup mieux, surtout s'il a port Geoport, QuickTake l'utilise et les transfert sont plus rapide.

La gestion de la mémoire virtuel sous système 7 pose problème avec Photoflash, il est conseillé de la désactiver (voir la doc de Photoflash).


----------



## woz86 (20 Octobre 2021)

dandu a dit:


> J'avais testé avec une machine remplie de RAM et ça déconnait, sur un autre avec 96 Mo, ça passait.


Mon Quadra 700 est à son maximum de RAM.




gpbonneau a dit:


> J'utilise Photoflash sur PowerPC (un 7100 en Système 8), je trouve que ça marche beaucoup mieux, surtout s'il a port Geoport, QuickTake l'utilise et les transfert sont plus rapide.


Je vais installer cela sur mon 7100 ;-)


----------



## gpbonneau (21 Octobre 2021)

Au niveau du timing, QuickTake a commencé sa (courte) carrière en même temps que les PowerPC, et au niveau du Système 8, la gestion de la mémoire virtuelle a beaucoup été amélioré. 
Avec le Système 7 (7.5 si tu veux respecter le timing ;-) il faut désactiver la mémoire virtuelle surtout avec PhotoFlash, sa façon de gérer les images en mémoire ne fait pas bon ménage avec. Et n'oublie pas d'enregistrer tes images en JPEG, parce que en PICT tu auras du mal à les ouvrir avec Aperçu sur ton Mac M1 ;-)
Bon, au niveau du résultat, c'est format timbre poste par rapport à un iPhone ;-)

Au niveau du soft, utilise la dernière version (QuickTake 2.0.1, 4 disquettes) qui contient tout ce qu'il faut y compris PhotoFlash 2.0.
Si tu as besoin, dis-moi, je t'envoi les images disques Fr.


----------



## woz86 (22 Octobre 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Au niveau du soft, utilise la dernière version (QuickTake 2.0.1, 4 disquettes) qui contient tout ce qu'il faut y compris PhotoFlash 2.0.
> Si tu as besoin, dis-moi, je t'envoi les images disques Fr.


Oui, je suis preneur, comme cela je suis sur d’avoir les bonnes images disques ;-)

Après pour le transfert des photos, sur l’appareil photo en lui même, il n’y a rien à toucher ? C’est le logiciel qui gère ?


----------



## gpbonneau (23 Octobre 2021)

Si tout va bien pendant l'installation, tu auras ensuite un Tableau de Bord "Connexion QuickTake" qui te permettra de te connecter à ton QuickTake branché sur le Mac (et allumé cad volet ouvert).
Ensuite le QuickTake devrait apparaitre sur le bureau. En cliquant dessus, une fenêtre s'ouvre, comme un dossier, avec toutes les photos dans l'appareil.
Le soft pour le QuickTake


----------

